# 04252010 - new additions



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

1st widebar. 1 side 3 bar. other side 4 bar. too bad blind in one eye.

2nd widebar with double Y bar on both sides.

lastly a pnt.

enjoy!!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

nice mike i like ur tigers bro


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool looking fish


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice PNT 
Looks big, what size is he?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) i luv the FRT!!!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I love the turtle! What a character!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow nice frt man [email protected]! 

that was not there yesterday ? was it ..lol


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet frt!!! that guy most be at least 10"?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

beauty mike! i need to see some more photos of those dats!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Full tank shot.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

frt was not here last night justin. just got him today.

heres a video of the main tiger tank. the 3 4 bar is in another tank with the pnt.

thanks for the comments!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is the FRT?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

frt is 10 inches shell. still pretty small compared to richbca's pnt. that one is huge!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> frt is 10 inches shell. still pretty small compared to richbca's pnt. that one is huge!!


ya but yours is bigger than mine tho ...lol


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful tigers Mike!! 
I love your FRT.. it's hard not too!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

juice. yours will be big in no time lol. im trying to not feed this frt too much lol. just enough. its hard to not feed them when they stare at you lol. right now hes chowing on algae waffers.

lisa. yea its hard to not have one. i had a smaller one before and regret selling that guy.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> juice. yours will be big in no time lol. im trying to not feed this frt too much lol. just enough. its hard to not feed them when they stare at you lol. right now hes chowing on algae waffers.
> 
> lisa. yea its hard to not have one. i had a smaller one before and regret selling that guy.


ya i know what you saying ..looking at you with those big blue eyes ..lol

i feed mine often , as he has to compete with the loaches ,and they are fast and he is slow ..


----------

